# A Few Questions About a 12 x 36



## Chris Duncan (Jan 21, 2013)

Have a 1959 Craftsman (Atlas) 12x36 101.28940. 

Was wondering if there's any good spray paint that comes close to matching the grey?

Also where's a good place to get the felt carriage way wipers and the wick(?) in the oiler receptacles on the tapered rollers. Prefer the West coast.

Another question would be is it worth it to have the ways ground? I have a slight grove on the front way that makes the carriage get a little tight when it's all the way to the right. 

I'm debating on selling this thing since I want to do a CNC conversion and have read this lathe isn't too good for that. I'd like to keep it but can't afford to have 2 lathes.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jan 21, 2013)

Those omniversals are sweet!

The felts and wicks can be had from McMaster-Carr. I just bought a 12" sheet of 1/4" Grade 5 felt and cut strips.....that one sheet will last forever. I would recommend something harder than #5 felt though...I cheaped out and it was a bit soft to cut precisely. It would be good for wicking though.


If you really want to go CNC, the best I can tell you (based on my own research, not actual experience) is that it would be cheaper/better to:

A. Find an old, used CNC with everything already mounted and just update the control.

B. Sell the Atlas and get something new that is at least CNC-ready. This is most expensive, but probably requires the least DIY.

C. Decide whether you NEED the CNC for a product you are selling, or just doing it as a hobby. If it's just for your own learning and fun, then do whatever makes you happy and understand that you'll probably end up spending more and getting less accuracy in the long run....but it won't matter because of the knowledge you have gained.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 21, 2013)

Chris,

You can also buy the way felts and rubber wipers, and the felt for the spindle bearing oilers, from Clausing.  And there is a company on eBay selling die-cut way felts bundled with a small bottle of way oil.  I bought a set before I discovered that Clausing still supports the old Atlas lathes.  Search Atlas felt.  Actually, today I see two ads.  The white ones are what I bought.  Then I bought a set with the rubbers from Clausing and they look like the brown ones.  If you don't have the manual on your lathe, I probably do.

Robert


----------

